
Ask HN: Best way to run a Linux VM under Mac OS X for a developer workstation? - oftenwrong
My employer provides Macbook Pros for developer workstations, but 
I prefer working in Linux. The main thing I am missing is a fully-configurable, keyboard-driven tiling WM, as I am accustomed to using in Linux.<p>Does anyone out there work primarily in a Linux VM on a Mac OS X host? What virtualization software do you use? Are you able to run HiDPI without issues? How is the performance?<p>I have tried using VirtualBox, but I am having problems getting it to work with full 4K resolution (on an external display). I am willing to use a non-free-as-in-beer solution like VMWare Fusion. I want the best experience possible.<p>----<p>Other options and why I am not considering them:<p>I have looked at the various native OS X tiling solutions, and they don&#x27;t seem that great. I think I would prefer running Linux itself.<p>I don&#x27;t want to install Linux directly on the Mac because the process seems a bit &quot;fiddly&quot;, and I need to be able to use Mac-specific features (e.g. we use AirPlay to connect to our conference room displays). I also want to minimize issues restoring the laptop to factory state in the event that I left the company.
======
phoenix2life
Many options like VMware Fusion, VMware Player Free, Virtual Box:

Recommended:

Latest Option One

Try Veertu - Native Virtualization on Mac OS X.

Mac Store [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/veertu-native-
virtualization...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/veertu-native-
virtualization/id1024069033?mt=12)

Veertu Ltd [http://veertu.com/](http://veertu.com/)

Bit Dated Option Two:

Use Docker Toolbox Beta to install docker engine, docker compose and relevant
tools. Use that for running Linux in Containers.

[https://www.docker.com/products/docker-
toolbox](https://www.docker.com/products/docker-toolbox)

How to install:

[https://docs.docker.com/mac/step_one/](https://docs.docker.com/mac/step_one/)

HTH

------
tshtf
Why not get a free 30-day trial of VMware Fusion? I've found it far superior
to VirtualBox.

[https://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/fusion-
evaluation](https://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation)

~~~
pinewurst
Another voice for VMware Fusion. It's an excellent piece of software!
Hopefully it will remain so now that VMware has zotzed the local dev team in
favor of "rightsourcing".

------
dman
Why not use bootcamp and have both on the laptop?

~~~
oftenwrong
I will need to be able to AirPlay my Linux development environment

